# Medical Status Review



## sharma.inoo15 (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi Folks,

I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:

"Health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime."


Not sure does this mean If I have passed the medicals and there are no issues.
I am asking this as Hospital didn't gave me my Health report they said they can only directly send to DIBP.

I am concerned here, If its an practice or something abnormal here.
If Status is not known then Why do people even suggest to go for medicals before lodgement.

Please clarify


----------



## ujaved007 (Mar 9, 2016)

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
> Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:
> ...


That means your medicals are cleared.


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

sharma.inoo15 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have lodged my application on 18th Sep and did my medicals on 29th Sep.
> Today the Status in View Health Assessment"shows:
> ...


You are good to go. Dont worry.

"Health Clearance provided- no action required".. this is the result.. meanwhile you can login into emdicals: https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient and click on "Print Information" sheet to download report


----------

